# Tuscarawas County MONSTER Buck



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

I was driving down st rt 250 sunday near Midvale and saw the biggest white tail buck that i have ever seen standing right along side the freeway by the golf driving range just above Midvale Speedway. I just wondered if anyone else on here saw him ?? im not joking when i say this buck looked like a ELK...........his body was huge id guess 250-300 lbs and he had a huge rack..............id guess 10 pts with tines that looked to be 18-20 inches long............a true GIANT..........ive never seen a deer this big in 30 years of hunting Ohio............looked like something that you would see on a MONSTER BUCKS VIDEO...........ive been trying for years to get permission to hunt this ground again (i used to hunt there when i was a teenager and always tagged deer) and the guy that owns the golf driving range always says that he has "plenty of guys" hunting it and thinning down the herd and tells me NO . The funny thing is there is ALWAYS deer getting hit by cars there and DOZENS of deers feeding on the driving range. Typical example of private ground that is over run by deer with NO ACCESS to hunters..........i know i drive by there daily during hunting season and never see anyone hunting it !!!


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

plenty of peopl ecould mean him. I know if i had monster bucks on my property i wouldn't let anyone near it


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

No...........the guy who owns the property does not hunt.........he claims he allows a few guys hunt to it because of the damage the deers do to his golf driving range and trees around it but ive never seen anyone hunting it !!

i have plenty of ground to hunt on this wasnt in any way meant to be a whining post about not being allowed to hunt there.........just wanted to tell people about the MONSTER BUCK i saw there and wondered if anyone else saw him it was NOON exactly when i saw him walking along the freeway and i figured MAYBE someone else was lucky enough to see him !!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

just because you dont see anyone hunting doesnt mean they arent!!!! do you really think you could see a guy, in camo, thats hiding from deer that may be 15-20 yrds from him, from the interstate at 65mph??? heck i dont think i could, and i would guess knowing this spot that the hunters are no where near the interstate when there is a whole bunch of stripped ereas there that are secluded to hunt...


----------

